# EMS employee caught with prositute on duty



## Ridryder911 (Nov 18, 2008)

Just seen on television, the nationally known Video Vigilante caught a employee with a prostitute. Now, broadcast on JohnTv and local news. 

The employee is not directly involved in patient care but was in a pick up owned by the local EMS and only identifying marks was the license tag holder and uniform he was wearing. Unfortunately, his job was to pick up supplies at local ED's and restock units, which most Basic EMT's start out at the EMS service. 

As the story described he has been immediately terminated. 


http://www.okcfox.com/players/news/top_stories/kokh_vid_1753.shtml


http://www.johntv.com/


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 19, 2008)

*Very Bad Press*

Can people get any more stupid........  Someone found the "Stupid Button" again....... :glare:


----------



## medic417 (Nov 19, 2008)

Is there no common sense left in EMS, or the earth for that matter?


----------



## enjoynz (Nov 19, 2008)

Gosh, if he thought it was bad not having a job anymore....heaven help him when his wife is through with him!:blush:


Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## emtlady76877 (Nov 19, 2008)

He should never get another EMS job any where. He is a disgrace to the profession.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hopefully she WASN'T his wife!*

Oy veh!!!!<_<


----------



## BLSBoy (Nov 22, 2008)

Bullcrackers!
While I admit what home boy did was inexcusiable, "John TV" has a hard on (no pun intended)  for prostitution. 

They say that it is abuse of women?

All it does is skip the dinner and drinks, and get right to the point!

Political statement thats all this is.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 22, 2008)

*Prostitution...get AIDS, get addicted, get ugly, get beat up...*

Yeah, real picnic of a lifestyle.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Nov 25, 2008)

5 million sperm and he was the fastest?!?  Dayam!


----------



## Sasha (Nov 30, 2008)

BLSBoy said:


> Bullcrackers!
> While I admit what home boy did was inexcusiable, "John TV" has a hard on (no pun intended)  for prostitution.
> 
> They say that it is abuse of women?
> ...



That isn't funny in the least.


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 30, 2008)

BLSBoy said:


> Bullcrackers!
> While I admit what home boy did was inexcusiable, "John TV" has a hard on (no pun intended)  for prostitution.
> 
> They say that it is abuse of women?
> ...






Sasha said:


> That isn't funny in the least.




its a little funny


----------



## Sasha (Nov 30, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> its a little funny



Only if you're a chauvanist pig.


----------



## rmellish (Nov 30, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Only if you're a chauvanist pig.



It is the world's oldest profession


----------



## BLSBoy (Nov 30, 2008)

Sasha said:


> That isn't funny in the least.



Wasn't meant to be funny. While some may have found humor in it, think about it objectively. 

Guy meets girl in bar. Guy buys girl drinks. Girl comes back to house with guy and they sleep together. No problem?

Guy meets girl on street corner. Guy pays girl, girl comes back to house with guy and they sleep together. Wheres the problem?

The only problem (that I see) is if the female is being _forced_ to be out there by a pimp, or human trafficker. If she is there because that is her chosen trade, then by all means, rock on sister! Who are we to judge someone, based on their profession?

We like to say we save lives, but the majority of our call volume (depending on area served) is spent being babysitters, covering LEOs butts, or laying the groundwork for someones lawsuit for the person who rear ended then, and now they have "neck and back pain"

What the people who walk the streets do is bring pleasure and relief to others. 

This isn't 1900s America. Sex is no longer taboo, or "dirty". Prostitution should be legalized, regulated, and these girls should be given benefits, as well as regular screenings to prevent STDs.


----------



## el Murpharino (Dec 1, 2008)

Just wait until you're off duty to get yourself some booty...sheesh.


----------



## RailFan77 (Dec 1, 2008)

There's a time and a place for everything...on-Duty isn't it.


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Shakes Head*

I have no words...


----------



## Sasha (Dec 2, 2008)

BLSBoy said:


> Wasn't meant to be funny. .



Just horribly offensive?


----------



## BLSBoy (Dec 2, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Just horribly offensive?



Sex offends you?


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Dec 2, 2008)

I find it funny.. and true. I mean heck, why don't they just legalize and tax it.. at least it would be bringing money in then, and then they could get proper health care and insurance. It's their bodies, their choices, and it's not only women! If you don't agree with it, then don't participate, I don't. It would probably reduce rape statistics. I do not agree with doing it on the job though, what an idiot!


----------



## Sasha (Dec 2, 2008)

Rape is not a crime of passion or lust, it's about dominance and power. it wouldn't touch the rape statistics.  And no, i don't find sex offensive, i find your attrtude towards women offensive.


----------



## BLSBoy (Dec 2, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Rape is not a crime of passion or lust, it's about dominance and power. it wouldn't touch the rape statistics.  And no, i don't find sex offensive, i find your attrtude towards women offensive.



Rape?
Where did you get that from?

I have a casual attitude towards sex, it is what it is, and if someone has trouble talking to females, and the only way he can get some is by paying for it, who are we to judge. 

My attitude towards women? Have you worked with me? Have you had a conversation with me before, face to face? You are basing an opinion on an internet post.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 2, 2008)

BLSBoy said:


> Rape?
> Where did you get that from?
> 
> I have a casual attitude towards sex, it is what it is, and if someone has trouble talking to females, and the only way he can get some is by paying for it, who are we to judge.
> ...



it came from the post above mine.  and i based my opinion on the mindset you are projecting with that post.


----------



## BLSBoy (Dec 2, 2008)

Sasha said:


> it came from the post above mine.  and i based my opinion on the mindset you are projecting with that post.



I agree that I _could_ reduce rape rates. 

If the prostitutes were regulated, and in one area/brothel, with security on site, then it would be sheer lunacy to attempt that. 

Now, how many prostitutes are raped? A lot, I would bet. And how many get reported? Not many, I would guess.


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks like the States are a little behind the times on this one.

As Attached:
http://www.justice.govt.nz/plr/

But as many have said, doesn't mean you should be doing it in work time and wearing a uniform to boot.

Enjoynz


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Jan 31, 2009)

I have picked up MALE prostitutes before... and i have worked in a bathouse/gym combo, as a on staff first responder.

~Tger


----------



## boingo (Jan 31, 2009)

I hope you weren't on duty.


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Jan 31, 2009)

boingo said:


> I hope you weren't on duty.



Oh god, i just realize how that came out... x.x!  not what i ment at all.......

*goes off to find somewhere to hide*

nah, i meant i have picked them up as pt.


----------



## Arkymedic (Jan 31, 2009)

LOL I was waiting to see how long it would take you to realize that or edit the postB)


TgerFoxMark said:


> Oh god, i just realize how that came out... x.x! not what i ment at all.......
> 
> *goes off to find somewhere to hide*
> 
> nah, i meant i have picked them up as pt.


----------



## Doug (Feb 2, 2009)

Bath houses have first responders?  Not even my gym has that...


----------



## Doug (Feb 2, 2009)

In the video the newscaster says "...and YOU'RE paying his salary" or words to that effect.  The company is a private service, how are YOU paying his salary?  Not saying what is did is excusable, but how is what he did any different than anyone else caught with a prostitute?  If this was a cashier at a supermarket that accepts food stamps would they still say "YOU help pay him..."  Filthy is filthy.


----------

